# Where can I donate unused but opened food?



## lawgirl

I have on my hands 2 enormous bags of Orijen 6-fish and regular kibble, 1 bag of Natural Balance Vension & Sweet Potato, and about $40 worth of dog treats like Zuke's Mini Naturals, Wellness Puppy Rewards, Buddy Biscuits Peanut Butter, Natural Balance L.I.D. Sweet Potato & Duck Treats, etc. Darcy is on a prescription diet for now and also ignored all the treats. I don't want them to go to waste, but since they bags are opened, will shelters take them? The food is all fresh, purchased within the past month. Please give me some suggestions on how to donate them--surely there are hungry pups who need these foods.


----------



## Guest

You can try to call some shelters and ask when you call if they have recommendations. Most don't take open dog food. I'm interested to see what others suggest. Good luck!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

You could ask your local pet supplies store - my local store supports 1 particular rescue organisation (not for profit organisation), and I know they keep & send on any sample packs they receive, along with close to out of date food etc.

It might be worth a call to see if any of your stores support rescues?


----------



## jmm

Call around...I've always been able to find somebody to take open food.


----------



## Scoobydoo

We have always donated unused food to our local shelter here is town, they are always happy to have it, more so than Scooby and Koko, they are too fussy and if we try something and they won't eat it, we give it to the shelter while it's still fresh,


----------



## Toby's Mom

Call and ask. We have one shelter that will take anything and one that only accepts certain foods. Good luck!


----------



## cleooscar

Usually the Humane Society/shelters accept food donation.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

ours accepts opened food but another will not so it does depend on your local shelter - just call around! You can also ask your local vet if they know of any rescue (foster parents) that could use the food.


----------

